# new driver signup bonus strategy



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

For a new Lyft driver wanting to complete 170 trips in 30 days for a guaranteed pay promotion is there a good (or any) strategy for getting the shortest trips possible. I had one that was 14 miles for the pickup and then another 53 miles. I would like to be able to avoid those. thanks,


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The best strategy is to avoid all Lyft incentives, unless you like falling prey to scams.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


maybe, to be less boring you should switch up your wording post to post? A little bit? Maybe? Noodle it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

College campuses are your best bet and don't take long pick ups! Even so, they are usually a scam because 1 long trip can kill it and the rates are not worth it. Think about it, you are pursuing a strategy of make as little as you can.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe, to be less boring you should switch up your wording post to post? A little bit? Maybe? Noodle it.


I agree with SHalester, TobyD, AND Mr. Uber's Guber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I agree with SHalester,


I think I'm going to be ill.
🤮🤢


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I think I'm going to be ill.
> 🤮🤢


_hands you an emesis bag, something every successful uber driver should have two or three of in the glove box_

Just screwing with ya, carry on


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Back to the OP - i think a good plan is to refer others to lyft to get the bonus, and NOT drive lyft ones self.

NOTE: My market specifically sucks literal butt crack on lyft. I get 50x more rides on uber than lyft (even if i leave both on), and my average pay per ride is double on uber what it is on lyft. I do understand this is not the case everywhere. If lyft is good where you are, carry on.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jdeve said:


> For a new Lyft driver wanting to complete 170 trips in 30 days for a guaranteed pay promotion is there a good (or any) strategy for getting the shortest trips possible. I had one that was 14 miles for the pickup and then another 53 miles. I would like to be able to avoid those. thanks,


Do the math and read fine print. 

If it's like "make $1700 in your first 170 rides" or whatever the $$$$ amount is, see what the per trip average is and whether you can beat it just by being smart.

Here's one for Uber:










This one $1,875 ÷ 165 = $11.36/trip. If I'm not averaging at least double that then I'm not driving. I'm confident I could hit that in under 50 trips by cherrypicking. 

If it's a BONUS for 170 trips then by all means knock out shorties. Otherwise worry about driving regularly and ignore Lyft's dangling of carrot.

Uber/Lyft will always try to **** drivers like a Kardashian in a locker room. The sooner you learn that the better.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

Its $3000 on first 170 rides in 30 days. I am at 93 rides after 5 days. Unlike uber where I have to accept every ride, on Lyft when I am online and in process of a ride the next ride gets automatically added to my queue. I don't get a chance to decide on pickup distance unless I am missing something. Also, it seems I wouldn't want to go over my 170 rides in the first 30 days.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

At 93 rides my pay is about $760 (8.15/ride). Lyft, Uber, DD, Rover are my side hustles. I also work a full time job. Thinking that I will be done with Lyft after the 170 rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jdeve said:


> Its $3000 on first 170 rides in 30 days. I am at 93 rides after 5 days. Unlike uber where I have to accept every ride, on Lyft when I am online and in process of a ride the next ride gets automatically added to my queue. I don't get a chance to decide on pickup distance unless I am missing something. Also, it seems I wouldn't want to go over my 170 rides in the first 30 days.


Before you finish the first ride, click the little picture in the lower left and cancel the second ride. They let you do it without affecting your cancel rate.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Before you finish the first ride, click the little picture in the lower left and cancel the second ride. They let you do it without affecting your cancel rate.


That's good to know. Will it show me the pickup distance so I can decide?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jdeve said:


> That's good to know. Will it show me the pickup distance so I can decide?


If I Tesla correctly it just shows you the address but when the stacked ping comes in it tells you how many minutes away from the end of the current ride it is. That's all you need to know, if it's more than 8 minutes cancel it.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

thanks, Will Lyft tell me if a trip is over a certain distance like Uber does when I get ping with a long 45 minute plus trip?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> maybe, to be less boring you should switch up your wording post to post? A little bit? Maybe? Noodle it.


I am in agreement with the esteemed Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> maybe, to be less boring you should switch up your wording post to post? A little bit? Maybe? Noodle it.


I disagree with @SHalester. Keep your noodle in your zipper.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber. (This is a “no noodle” zone)


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

jdeve said:


> thanks, Will Lyft tell me if a trip is over a certain distance like Uber does when I get ping with a long 45 minute plus trip?


I believe Uber has stopped providing the 45 minute plus alert because "After listening to feedback, drivers said they wanted mystery and excitement with the start of every ride."
If Uber is not doing it, Lyft ain't doing it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I disagree with @SHalester.


I actually prefer that, thanks.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

jdeve said:


> Its $3000 on first 170 rides in 30 days. I am at 93 rides after 5 days. Unlike uber where I have to accept every ride, on Lyft when I am online and in process of a ride the next ride gets automatically added to my queue. I don't get a chance to decide on pickup distance unless I am missing something. Also, it seems I wouldn't want to go over my 170 rides in the first 30 days.


Uber has an auto-accept feature if you want them added to your queue. But it's optional so you would turn it on if you choose to use it.

I would complete the lyft promo then run uber trips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Uber has an auto-accept feature if you want them added to your queue.


I believe that puppy is not available in all markets. Certainly not mine and if did make an appearance it would be disabled just like that. Yuck. 🤢


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jdeve said:


> For a new Lyft driver wanting to complete 170 trips in 30 days for a guaranteed pay promotion is there a good (or any) strategy for getting the shortest trips possible. I had one that was 14 miles for the pickup and then another 53 miles. I would like to be able to avoid those. thanks,


Lyfts guaranteed pay promotion isnt worth trying to get. 
If you want a promo look at ubers quests
That advice might not be good in your market
Im getting 490 EXTRA for 100 rides mon-thurs
This week.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> Uber has an auto-accept feature if you want them added to your queue. But it's optional so you would turn it on if you choose to use it.
> 
> I would complete the lyft promo then run uber trips.


When something sucks 
as bad as auto accept all rides
it shouldnt be called a feature
It should be called a TRAP !


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

4848 said:


> I believe Uber has stopped providing the 45 minute plus alert because "After listening to feedback, drivers said they wanted mystery and excitement with the start of every ride."
> If Uber is not doing it, Lyft ain't doing it.


Correction: 
I have had a problem with Uber and lack of long trip notification. I never had a problem with Lyft. I incorrectly assumed they copied Uber until the other day when the "45 minutes plus" notification appeared. So Lyft seems to be notifying.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When something sucks
> as bad as auto accept all rides
> it shouldnt be called a feature
> It should be called a TRAP !


Werd.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

jdeve said:


> For a new Lyft driver wanting to complete 170 trips in 30 days for a guaranteed pay promotion is there a good (or any) strategy for getting the shortest trips possible. I had one that was 14 miles for the pickup and then another 53 miles. I would like to be able to avoid those. thanks,


You will lose money pursuing this carrot. It is already moldy. Just go and take profitable rides. You will make more than that. There is NO extra money in that deal for you. Just for Gryft.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When something sucks
> as bad as auto accept all rides
> it shouldnt be called a feature
> It should be called a TRAP !


I agree. It sounded like the OP wanted it turned on, they described it as better when they were on lyft. Ant mode.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@jdeve : Lyft auto-adds rides by default, uber will if you turn it on. BUT... unless you are trying to do the max number of rides in minimum amount of time (to get the $3000) it's not a good strategy. 

Both platforms tell you how far away the rider is when they request you. 

Both platforms tell you if it's over 45 minutes. 

Both platforms will tell you the LENGTH of the trip if you are at the right place in their point program. (Uber Pro gold or higher, Lyft Gold (i think?) or higher)

If you are getting 45+ trips without a long trip warning, something is wrong. Unless it was a lyft auto-add to your queue... when they do that they give you NO information.

If you want to avoid Lyft automatically "stacking" the request, then make sure to turn on "last ride" when you start the current trip.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

If one or the other platform is not giving anyone long trip warnings, something is wrong. Both platforms "should" always do that.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

I completed my 170 trips in 11 days. It was kind of exhausting after working my normal full time job. I earned about $1107 before tips. My new driver guarantee bonus is $1893 and it appears will get deposited with my weekly earnings tonight. I only really had two longer trips both under 90 minutes (and no long trip notification). My total booked time was about 58 hours. My acceptance rate ended at 81% and with 656 reward points. Someone dinged my rating on the last day and I have no idea why. It is now 4.98. 

I was involved in one minor accident on the last day when I went offline after dropping off a passenger. I had to stop at an intersection with a green light green for a boat that was abandoned in my lane on the other side of the intersection. Meanwhile a vehicle was coming toward us in the parking lane the wrong way on a one way street. The girl that hit me said she was speeding up to avoid getting hit by the one way driver abruptly doing a uturn and she hadn't realized that I was stopping because of the boat. I hope her insurance pays to fix my bumper. 

I am not sure I want to do any more Lyft or Uber passenger.


----------



## jdeve (Sep 29, 2020)

Also, my online time was about 70 hours. Gas cost about $250. Tips $125. About $44/hour avg. online.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

jdeve said:


> I completed my 170 trips in 11 days. It was kind of exhausting after working my normal full time job. I earned about $1107 before tips. My new driver guarantee bonus is $1893 and it appears will get deposited with my weekly earnings tonight. I only really had two longer trips both under 90 minutes (and no long trip notification). My total booked time was about 58 hours. My acceptance rate ended at 81% and with 656 reward points. Someone dinged my rating on the last day and I have no idea why. It is now 4.98.
> 
> I was involved in one minor accident on the last day when I went offline after dropping off a passenger. I had to stop at an intersection with a green light green for a boat that was abandoned in my lane on the other side of the intersection. Meanwhile a vehicle was coming toward us in the parking lane the wrong way on a one way street. The girl that hit me said she was speeding up to avoid getting hit by the one way driver abruptly doing a uturn and she hadn't realized that I was stopping because of the boat. I hope her insurance pays to fix my bumper.
> 
> I am not sure I want to do any more Lyft or Uber passenger.


Doesn't sound like the accident was the result of your ridesharing, but it can definitely put a damper in your spirits. I've had two fender benders doing rideshare. Once on the way to pick up a pax, once with a pax in the car. Shit happens. You run enough miles it's going to happen.


----------

